# super newbie questions....



## TeleFragger (Apr 28, 2010)

a few years back i bought a 1997 snap-on train set and it is ok... works...
it is mainly this setup but with a different paint scheme on things.. ill get pictures up later.... sorry if links are not allowed...
http://cgi.ebay.com/LIMITED-EDITION-SNAP-ON-TOOLS-HO-SCALE-TRAIN-SET-/250586661706


since then i just went to a local farmers market and picked up 5 cars and 1 locomotive for $10
the locomotive works but is 1. slow 2. slow and 3. slow... now from reading all kinds of stuff here on the site I see you can oil and clean these????

so 
*1. how does one take apart a locomotive
1a. what kind of oil and where*

i know there are different forms of power controllers.. looking at that link i put up (sorry if links are not allowed) but *what is the benefit of the better ones over this one*?

*i also am wanting to buy flex track so i can setup a figure 8 with elevated sections.... any problems with flex track?*

i also want to integrate a slot car track into this too..... i do not see myself getting to the point of buildings, water, rocks, etc.... but who knows.....

I need to know the terms of some items as i need to buy some..
one of my box cars came with no wheels/wheel holder..
*what is that called?*

the clips that hold the cars to each other... *what are they called?*

*anyone have a link to these parts that I will need????*

My little guy has the geotracks and he loves it.. i tried setting up my train the other night on our kitchen table and he will definitely have to be supervised!!!!! however i think im going to set this up in my 10yr olds room....


i will post pics of all my stuff soon.... Also i will be asking of what is of worth $0 (which most of mine are most likely) because some are going to get dismantled, burned and broken....

I say that because my wife and i like our department 56 houses... she likes them all but I like the halloween series.. so we setup our houses for the holidays... so i want to setup a section of derailed train.....
also i bought 6 cars from ebay today....

my neighbor said he has HO train stuff that he will look for but i can have it... so will see more on that this week.. ill be workin hard on him for that stuff!!!!


----------



## TeleFragger (Apr 28, 2010)

*******reserved for pics*****
first up is my 6 cars from ebay.....

then my 1997 Snapon kit

3rd is my Auction find... $10...
silver car has 0 wheelkits.... i tried ones from other cars and they dont fit...

Brown one is missing wheels... and seems someone spilled paint or something on it......my first towards my train wreck.. :thumbsup:

next was a mess from my neighbor i got last night.. he said i cant sell them just give back if i decide i dont want to set them up anymore...
i forgot to add the texaco one into the group pic.... 
anyone know what went on that flatbed? he forgets...

adding the keeper.jpg
Santa Fe 307 Bachman 2 wheel set - 3yr old liked it
1776 Spirit of America Tyco - I like it... anyone know anything else about it?
Atlantic Coastline 963 - 10yr old liked it
Southern 678 Pemco 2-6-0 Mogul #3201 - wife liked this one


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

_now from reading all kinds of stuff here on the site I see you can oil and clean these???? so 
1. how does one take apart a locomotive
1a. what kind of oil and where_

depends on your engine. below is guide for average athearn BB (blue box) engine. you might have something of lesser quality

http://www.mcor-nmra.org/Publications/Articles/Athearn_TuneUp.html
...

_i know there are different forms of power controllers.. looking at that link i put up (sorry if links are not allowed) butwhat is the benefit of the better ones over this one?_
better speed control, especially better low speed control, more reliable. same difference as between power-tools of bosh and skill 

_i also am wanting to buy flex track so i can setup a figure 8 with elevated sections.... any problems with flex track?_
no. flextrack is awesome, period. working with it is little bit more involved and you can not easily rearange your layout. i would not say these are problems really. i would not suggest figure 8 elevated or not if it is a fun layout that you looking to build.


_I need to know the terms of some items as i need to buy some..
one of my box cars came with no wheels/wheel holder..
what is that called?_
Truck. and the wheels are actualy called wheel-sets (since its a pair of them)


_the clips that hold the cars to each other... what are they called?_
couplers. can be either horn-hook (cheap toy grade stuff) or knuckle (made by Kadee or compatible plastic)

_anyone have a link to these parts that I will need????_
depends. 





_my neighbor said he has HO train stuff that he will look for but i can have it... so will see more on that this week.. ill be workin hard on him for that stuff!!!!_
neat!


----------



## TeleFragger (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks for the fast reply!!!!!


----------



## TeleFragger (Apr 28, 2010)

tankist said:


> Truck. and the wheels are actualy called wheel-sets (since its a pair of them)



ahhh that is it!!!!!!! maybe worth it for me to just buy a few then!!!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

TeleFragg,

Welcome onboard, and we're quite glad you and yours have gotten the train "bug". You'll have a blast. The Halloween "bash" sounds quite fun!

Anton offered an excellent point-by-point response. I'll only add one thing ...

Flex track is great, but mostly if you're laying it down on a flat surface, and can fasten it to your layout board so that it holds its intended curvature. It'd be a bit tricky to plan on using flex track if it's "floating" on a curved raised section, as in portions of an elevated figure 8 ... tricky to get it to hold its curved shape. Doable, but it would take some forethought in terms of anchor points to trestles, perhaps soldered (rather than pinned) track-to-track but joints, etc.

Good luck!

TJ


----------



## TeleFragger (Apr 28, 2010)

yeah i plan on mounting it on a board of some sort.. i have to find a place and see how much space i can get up.... i see trains can use all the space you give it and more... in my house space is an issue.. so im thinking of a way for me to keep along a wall that can be on hinges... so im in the planning stage right now.... but yeah using my hard track on the kitchen floor (found out the hard way that trains derail easily and can fall from kitchen table to floor and break the tabs that hold the box to the platform!!!!)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Gravity: One Billion and One

Trains: Zero

(Dohh!)


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

TeleFragger said:


> using my hard track on the kitchen floor (found out the hard way that trains derail easily and can fall from kitchen table to floor and break the tabs that hold the box to the platform!!!!)


good quality trains, properly weighted and with body mounted couplers don't derail as much. i couldn't keep my toy grade stuff from spontaneously derailing on perfectly flat and straight spots. now everything works like clock and most of the derailments are assisted by my catzilla. 

OP, if you going to purchase wheel-sets i would advise to go for metal ones. although good quality stuff can get expensive. i would say most of beginner modelers went thorough accumulation phase when the concern is "i NEED more stuff". well, at least i did. now i will be focusing more on quality, offloading the ordinary stuff


----------



## TeleFragger (Apr 28, 2010)

pics added


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

TeleFrag,

Who made that SnapOn set? The ebay link example at top seemed to show a box that only had SnapOn logo info. Was it licensed to SnapOn, but made by Bachmann, Athearn, or someone like that?

Nice little collection you're beginning to grow ... keep it up!

Just curious,

TJ


----------



## TeleFragger (Apr 28, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> TeleFrag,
> 
> Who made that SnapOn set? The ebay link example at top seemed to show a box that only had SnapOn logo info. Was it licensed to SnapOn, but made by Bachmann, Athearn, or someone like that?
> 
> ...


u know what sucks.. i threw the box out yesterday as it was trash day... box was DESTROYED... but still had the info...

the red motor i have shown at least says Tyco on the bottom... the Snap-On one doesnt say a word....


----------



## TeleFragger (Apr 28, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> TeleFrag,
> 
> Who made that SnapOn set? The ebay link example at top seemed to show a box that only had SnapOn logo info. Was it licensed to SnapOn, but made by Bachmann, Athearn, or someone like that?
> 
> ...


it just dawned on me to look at the manual that came with it...
it is Life-Like Trains


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for checking. My first set (from my kid days) is a Tyco diesel ... still running, too!


Here's a good website on Tyco history, locos, cars, sets, etc if you have any interest ...

http://tycotrain.tripod.com/tycotrains/


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I like the Planters and the Arm & Hammer box cars... for some reason I am drawn to the cars that have company logos on it. Saw a PBR one that I think that I have to have.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Telefragger,


Welcome aboard!:thumbsup: Be prepared, once you catch the train bug, it won't quit

I started with a small HO set, and now I'm running N, HO and O scale in my house...

Ask away, this is a place to do it:thumbsup:

Cheers, Ian


----------



## TeleFragger (Apr 28, 2010)

bradimous1 said:


> I like the Planters and the Arm & Hammer box cars... for some reason I am drawn to the cars that have company logos on it. Saw a PBR one that I think that I have to have.


that planters one is the main reason why i even bid on that set of 6... that is the only real one I want..

my next cars is easy.... so if anyone has any... ill post in the wtb later..
but i want any beer/liquor and snacks!!!!! 
i drink dark beer.. even brew my own.. just bottled 3 batches.. 5 gallons of each...
honey IPA
double chocolate stout
american ale
Dale Earnheardt SR


they can be locomotives and or freight cars


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello tankist

Do you have any recommendations for good metal trucks/wheel-sets?

I would also be interested in any web sites or information that explain or detail the
chronology of prototpe wheel-sets. A history of sorts.

As usual thanks in advance for any and all information and quips, jabs, smacks !

Aaron grunt rail cleaning squad


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

walthers makes nice wheelsets i hear. them and kadee. visit their websites

i came across site containing historical refference nut i dont remember url by heart. .or you can read about some of them here. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bogie


----------



## TeleFragger (Apr 28, 2010)

bump more pics in post 2.....

i see the car carrier is missing the upper part...
http://i.ebayimg.com/15/!BhVBmIgCGk~$(KGrHqYOKk!Erzp,gyBkBLIozlVRgg~~_12.JPG


----------



## TeleFragger (Apr 28, 2010)

updated keepers.jpg in post 2....


----------

